
Surveillance Cameras Made by China Are Hanging All Over the U.S - propman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/surveillance-cameras-made-by-china-are-hanging-all-over-the-u-s-1510513949
======
propman
"In May, the Department of Homeland Security issued a cybersecurity warning
saying some of Hikvision’s cameras contained a loophole making them easily
exploitable by hackers. The department assigned its worst security rating to
that vulnerability."

They are placed around military army bases and are the #1 devices used to spy
on Chinese citizens.

Someone messed up when approving this

